# Startup problems with PXE-MOF



## thomsonmg2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

When I start up my computer, It has this error:

PXE-MOF : Exiting PXE ROM.
Invalid partition table

I have then restart the computer to go to the boot menu and choose to boot from the master drive. Then, my computer acts normal and Windows 2000 loads.

My computer was working fine before without that error. Now it's annoying that I have to do that boot operation everytime the computer boots up. How do I solve this problem?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It is trying to boot from the NIC card. You will need to go into the BIOS and change the Boot order and make the hard drive the first boot device.


----------



## thomsonmg2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

Booting from a network card? How all of the sudden it's doing that?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Some how boot from network may have been enabled.


----------



## thomsonmg2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

Apparently, my computer was booting up from a slave drive, not a network drive. So, I guess I have it fixed for now. Thnx:grin:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I got the exact same error when I added a network card from a salvaged PC. I don't know how these NIC's interject themselves into BIOS but I had to go into BIOS, find bootable devices, and "Disable" the network card. The NIC works fine now and doesn't try to jump ahead of the HDD.


----------

